# Indonesian Satay



## ethanwaber (Jun 26, 2010)

Sate Ayam, or Chicken Satay is a favourite street food in Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore. Indonesian Satay is best grilled on a barbecue, but you can also grill them under the broiler.
[h3]Ingredients[/h3]
*Tip:*

Put fresh meat or chicken in the freezer for about 20 minutes before slicing or cutting, or if using frozen meat, cut or slice while it is still partially frozen and firm.

Chicken Breast, 1 large skinless and boneless, cut into 1 inch cubes
Shallot, 1 large finely chopped
Garlic, 4 cloves, finely chopped
Fresh Chillis, 2 seeded and finely chopped (or 1 tsp chili paste)
Fresh Ginger, 2 tbsp, finely chopped
Fresh Coriander, 1 tbsp chopped
Sesame Oil, 1 tsp
Dark Soya Sauce, 2 tsp
Fresh lemon juice, 1 tbsp
Coconut Milk, 1/4 cup
Water, 1/4 cup
[h3]Cooking Method[/h3]
Put all ingredients together in a plastic bag and mix and coat the chicken well.
Put chicken in the fridge to marinate for two to six hours.
Soak bamboo skewers in warm water for at least 20 minutes before skewering the chicken cubes. Leave a bit of space between meat pieces to ensure even cooking.
Barbecue over medium-high temperature for 5 to 8 minutes, basting with the marinade and turning frequently.
Regards

Ethan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never seen coconut milk in the marinade before. It occasionally shows up in the dip.

Interesting.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ethan,

If you're not the Culinary Xenophile, you really ought to share that this recipe is straight off her (or his) blog.

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm....yes, I thought there should be some peanut sauce to go with that. 

Ethan, if it's not your blog, please give credit where it is due.

Thanks for posting - I can almost smell the chicken and spices charring up nicely.


----------



## ethanwaber (Jun 26, 2010)

He thanks all for good comment

If there is request for indonesian food or chinese please tell me, i will post it for you thanks


----------



## ethanwaber (Jun 26, 2010)

He thanks all for good comment

If there is request for indonesian food or chinese please tell me, i will post it for you 

thanks


----------



## culinaryxeno (Feb 20, 2011)

Greetings from THE Culinary Xenophile.

Just wanted to thank all those who called on Ethan to cite the source of the satay recipe, seeing that his post is an exact duplicate of my page at Recipe for Travel, right down to the dark blue tip box on the right.

If you've tried the recipe for the satay or my peanut sauce, I'd love to hear how you liked it.

All the Best,

The Culinary Xenophile at Recipe for Travel,

...a food companion for travel lovers, travel companion for food lovers


----------

